# mp3 stick mit EZ_recover formatieren - aber wie



## viktei71 (2. Mai 2005)

habe eine mp3 stick, welchen ich mit dem programm EZ Recover im low level formatieren möchte, da fehlerhafte firmware drauf ist...
leider sgt das programm immer, "kein device gefunden", was kann ich machen dass es funktionert, oder mein stick erkannt wird....

vielen dank


----------



## ChrisDongov (10. Mai 2005)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß ist das sehr Stick-spezifisch... Ich mußte das bei meinem damals so machen:
1. Baterien raus
2. Stick an USB
3. Batterien rein
4. Startknopf 3 sek lang gedrückt halten.

Dann hat die Recovery Software ihn erkannt. Kannsts ja auch mal so versuchen.. Würde dir aber eher raten auf der HP des Stick Herstellers nach der Prozedur zu suchen..


----------

